# BigBeefy79 does NOT play! 56K BEWARE!!!



## BostonBull (Mar 6, 2007)

I recieved my package that I ordered from BigBeefy79 (Matt ) today. What a spread! I will definately be doing business with him again in the future! And he threw the book in there for free!

http://


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 6, 2007)

http://


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 6, 2007)

http://

http://


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 6, 2007)

http://


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

WHOA! nice!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I guess he does not play.

Looks like in one purchase you set yourself up and good.

Nice ! :ss


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 6, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> I guess he does not play.
> 
> Looks like in one purchase you set yourself up and good.
> 
> Nice ! :ss


Got it at a great price too! I will let Matt disclose that info if he chooses.


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

whoa mama...that is the motherload.


----------



## portny33 (Mar 2, 2007)

WOW what an amazing pick up!!!! That spread of sticks made my jaw drop down to the floor. Again nice purchase and have fun smokin all those wonderful cigars!!

:ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

i gather you are happy with the transaction? :r Sweet...


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 6, 2007)

I am delighted, ecstatic, stupendous.....you could just say I am happy and VERY appreciative of the hook-up Matt sent my way!

Now everyone, feel free to send me e-mail or PM telling me about these cigars. I am a newbie when it comes to stuff I have never smoked before, and besides the Montesinos I haven't had any of these!

So send me some reviews so I know what to expect, please??


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

The Montesino's are Fuente's verison of Macanudo... Congrats on the haul! :ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

holy crap....very nice starting to the decent

cheers
mike
:ss


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> I am delighted, ecstatic, stupendous.....you could just say I am happy and VERY appreciative of the hook-up Matt sent my way!
> 
> Now everyone, feel free to send me e-mail or PM telling me about these cigars. I am a newbie when it comes to stuff I have never smoked before, and besides the Montesinos I haven't had any of these!
> 
> So send me some reviews so I know what to expect, please??


mmm, perhaps you'll find something on www.top25cigars.com/reviewdatabase? that's where i usually go to take a peek, but even then...trial and error is your friend.


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 6, 2007)

trogdor | the burninator said:


> mmm, perhaps you'll find something on www.top25cigars.com/reviewdatabase? that's where i usually go to take a peek, but even then...trial and error is your friend.


True but beside names on the bands I have no idea which series any of these are......... :hn


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Looks like a sweet bunch of goodies!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

That is one nice looking haul :tu Enjoy!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

WOW, instant cigar starter kit!!! Just add distilled water!! Enjoy your purchase, WTG!!! :tu 
:ss


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 6, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> http://
> 
> http://


Can anyone tell me what the Two H. Upmann in the top row next to the OpusX are? Just had one and they were excellent!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Dear GOD!!!!! GREAT hit, that's absolutely ridiculous!!!!!:tu :ss :bl


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

nice selection of smokes! :tu


----------



## ahova1906 (Mar 4, 2007)

awesome im drooling


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 6, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> http://
> 
> http://


See those two robusto sized H. Upmann? I smoked one the other night and it was one of the best Ive ever had...cigar that is!!

I called Matt to ask him what was so special. They have been aging for close to 18 years!

What a great purchase this was.

And the stick with the "sample" band is a sample of the yet to be released Diablo, way back at one of the first RTDA (sp?) shows. Very cool. I will be keeping some of these in the collection....for good.


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

Very nice smokes! Enjoy! :tu


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice purchase and an extra for free


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Huge haul. Very nice.


----------



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

Has anybody else had a SUCCESFULL transaction with Matt?


----------



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

Is anybody here trying to get in touch with Matt? If so, are you having any luck? I'm starting to get a little worried.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

trogdor | the burninator said:


> whoa mama...that is the motherload.


:tpd: Damn


----------

